# Speaker workshop support.



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm trying to calibrate speaker workshop and it seems like this should be easy, but I'm just getting random results and not what I'm suppose to. 

I'm trying to use this, http://www.claudionegro.com/swsetup/volumes/volumes.html

The Vu numbers are just all over the place, and the graph doesn't show anything. Any ideals? Tips?

I've checked the settings over a dozen times.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Before I went to the crazy house, I threw in a different sound card. Its working like its suppose to now.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Generic said:


> Before I went to the crazy house, I threw in a different sound card. Its working like its suppose to now.


good to hear.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Whew, I'm glad that fixed it.

that is one kludgy program that takes weeks to learn and that one will never master. Support is non-existent.

You found Claudio's site, that is good. There is also a how-to manual in MSWord (.doc) floating around somewhere. That's definitely worth a download.

I made a jig for my soundcard to test T-S parameters and L-C-R values. It is custom tailored to my soundcard and external amp. The jigs described in the manual and on Claudio's site are a bit more generic.

Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Ya, I can tell this software is going to be a bit of a pain. I still want to try my hand at it before I buy any kind of software. Cash flow is tight now anyway, so its free all the way.


----------

